# my ceiling gets hot.... sweating in florida....



## bethM (Jul 4, 2011)

hi folks its that lady again whos new to rv..ing!!!!!! haha... i have a question ... my camper is now right out in the sun... a 1993 jayco... ol one!!!! .. how can i get the heat out of such a low ceiling.... my inner ceiling gets warm i can feel the heat coming off it....i knows theres a space betweeen the actual alumin.. roof and my inner ceiling.... is there a roof exhaust vent i can put up on roof to draw out the heat... i had one on my ex home.... is it the same kind.....
i was thinking if i can it will also pull the heat from the sidewalls... which also gets a lil warm.... im desperate!!!! ac bill gettin on up there..!!!!! im on fixed income!!!!thanks folks!!!!! love ya!!!!!:10220:


----------

